# What paddle are you using?



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

After braking my paddle last fall, I picked up a Day Tripper to get me by for a while. Now I'm in the market for a new one. What are you guys using, and do you have any suggestions for me?


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a hand carved single blade ash paddle that I really enjoy using. It is used primarily for trolling. I get more use out of my double blade. It is a Pacific designs paddle. There are nicer paddles out there, but it is very light, and a very good paddle for $125.00. It has an aluminum handle that incorporates different size tubes rather than swaging for a very light yet stiff handle. I think a composite blade would be superior, as I do get a bit of flutter paddling upstream or against high winds. If you want to find out more, google Pacific Designs.
If money is not an issue, I would look at one of the high end composite paddles. I have held a few in my hands that were very nice. I do not know if they would stand up to the abuse my paddles get while fishing rivers. They would be sweet paddling on the big water


----------



## crittrgittr (Sep 11, 2003)

Here's a guideline chart to help you choose the size of paddle needed.

Kayak Paddles--
When determining paddle length, the kayak width is the limiting factor for recreational kayaking. The sizing chart below should ensure you aren't hitting your knuckles on the hull as you paddle. For sleeker touring/sea kayaks ones paddling style and physical size plays more heavily.

Kayak Width---Under 23"------24" to 28"------29"-33"-------34"+

Paddler Height-----------Recommended Paddle Length

Under 5'5"---210-220 cm----220-230 cm----230-240 cm--250 cm

5'5"-5'11"--220 cm-230 cm--230-240 cm---240-250 cm--250cm

6'+----------220-230 cm-----230-240 cm----240-250 cm--250-260 cm

An easy way to measure in the field is to hold a paddle horizontally in your hands with your elbows slightly inside a 90 degree angle (most paddles are ovalized in the area they should be gripped). Your hands should be about two-thirds of the way between the center of the shaft and the shoulder of the blade. Again, always take stroke angle and boat width into consideration, and demo the paddle whenever possible.


After that...choice of material and budget will be your next things to determine.

Bending Branches makes some good paddles and some of their "Angler" series come in different materials and affordable price ranges.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

I purchased another Werner Skagit paddle (broke my other getting hooked up going through a culvert).

It is lightweight and the handle is carbon fibre and very rigid during the stroke.

My cost was $130 but a good paddle is well worth the price......I've had the cheapy aluminum ones and there is NO comparison.

I have a 250cm length but wishing it was 260cm.


----------



## Bowhunter2 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a Bending Branches Angler Series at 260 cm. Carbon handle. Very light and easy to handle. Used on a Jackson Big Rig


----------



## Woodsmoke (Sep 27, 2014)

Bowhunter2 said:


> I have a Bending Branches Angler Series at 260 cm. Carbon handle. Very light and easy to handle. Used on a Jackson Big Rig


Me too Bowhunter! Both paddle and yak.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Bought Bending Branches "Slice" adjustable.. Don't have another pair.
First yak, first paddles. Have nothing to compare them to. They are light.
From Austin Kayak, around $130.


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

Bending Branches Whisper. Works great at a great price.


----------

